# Remove Trunk Latch



## Pogi (Oct 24, 2008)

I have removed the bolts on my trunk latch but it won't come out because there is a little flat rod that sticks out too far. Any Ideas on how to remove the latch so I can repair it? Thanks Pogi


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That rod is attached to the tumbler. Under the key tumbler facing down is a clip that holds the tumbler into the trunk. My `65 the clip is attached to the car with a couple screws. You need to remove the screws and pull the clip down about 1/2 " then remove tumbler and rod. Once they come out the latch will come right off.


----------



## Pogi (Oct 24, 2008)

I ended up getting. The tumbler was stuck with excess paint. Once I pried the tumbler loose it came right off. Thanks Rukee you are the best.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Pogi said:


> I ended up getting. The tumbler was stuck with excess paint. Once I pried the tumbler loose it came right off. Thanks Rukee you are the best.


Hi there,
I know this is an older thread, but I just installed a trunk latch tumbler on my 65 (it was missing) also. That flat rod that turns the latch sticks out about 3” from the back of the latch now. Is that correct. Seems weird, like it needs to be shorter or that I’m supposed to cut it off after install. Can any of you advise me on this please?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No it sounds like you have an incorrect rod, 
If it is working as it should just cut it down within a half an inch and all should be good.


----------

